# EOI - Skillselect - Qualification for Bachelor of Engineering



## Freezin (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi,

For my EOI in Skillselect for the Qualification I selected:

"Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology".

My degree says "Bachelor of Engineering".

Have I chosen the correct Qualification for my EOI?

Thanks.

____________________________
IELTS - 5th Apr 2014 | EA Application (received) - 1st Apr 2014 | +ve EA Assessment - 29th May 2014 | EOI submitted (233911, 70 points) - 10th June 2014


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes . That's correct. Don't worry.


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

please, someone confirm this. I am an electrical engineer and in qualification, I filled bachelors of science or technology. is it fine ?


----------



## Freezin (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Famy,

Sorry for the late reply.


My degree says "Bachelor of Engineering". 

For my EOI in Skillselect for the Qualification I selected:

"Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology".


My application was successful and there were no problems.


I have now been living in Australia for over a year and it is AWESOME!! I wish I had moved right after uni!

_______________________________________
IELTS (L/R/W/S 9/9/8/9): 5th Apr 2014 | EA Application (received): 1st Apr 2014 | +ve EA Assessment: 29th May 2014 | EOI submitted (233911, 70 points): 10th June 2014 | Invite: 23rd June 2014 | Visa Lodged: 24th June 2014 | CO: 3rd Sept. 2014 | Medical: 5th Sept. 2014 | PCC: 9 Sept. 2014 | Granted: 13 Oct. 2014 !! | Arrived: 24th Aug. 2015


----------



## hiteshb (Nov 15, 2017)

lovetosmack said:


> Yes . That's correct. Don't worry.


While filing my 189 EOI, I selected Bachelors Degree (others) instead of Bachelors degree in Science and Technology. I am done Bachelors degree in Electronics Engineering. I hope my selection is right?

I put that as the outcome letter from Engineers Australia states my AFQ level as Bachelors. So, I just followed that.

I am not sure I had to select Bachelors degree in Science and Technology. Also, if the system while shortlisting the invites check gives preference to the EOI which has Bachelors degree in Science and Technology over Bachelors degree.

Thanks,


----------



## YTom (May 20, 2020)

Hi there,

Similar dilemma here.

ACS results say - Your Bachelor of Engineer in Computers and Automated Systems Software ... has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.

Shall I choose "Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology" or "Bachelors Degree (others)"

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

YTom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Similar dilemma here.
> 
> ...


Science business technology 

Cheers


----------



## Ruodnam (Oct 23, 2019)

NB said:


> Science business technology
> 
> Cheers


Is it suitable also for (AFQ Level : Bachelor Degree) ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruodnam said:


> Is it suitable also for (AFQ Level : Bachelor Degree) ?


Yes

Cheers


----------

